# What is the best staple food for mbuna?



## EllijayFalconsFan (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm just curious to what you other guys feed your mbuna as a staple? I know it needs to be veggie dominant I'm just curious as to who makes the best products.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

NLS cichlid formula works great if introduced gradually, and you don't over feed. I also feed Nutrafin Max spirulina flake, the first ingredient is spirulina...


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan (Aug 19, 2011)

eeztropheus said:


> NLS cichlid formula works great if introduced gradually, and you don't over feed. I also feed Nutrafin Max spirulina flake, the first ingredient is spirulina...


Does the NLS not have too much protein in it for mbuna?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No it is just right at 34%.


----------

